# Ram 4 cam... should i upgrade?



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Should i get a bigger cam? like i said im trying to run 11's could my ram 4 cam hold up? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need to give everyone more info to work with, don`t forget to tell them you have an Olds 455, without knowing here on the GTO forums people would assume you have a Pontiac motor. So if that RAM 4 cam is for a Pontiac 400, it won`t fit your Olds motor. Just my 2 cents but....I don`t believe you`ll get into the 11s on motor alone with a stock lower end. You`re going to need a stroker kit, H beam rods, forged pistons with way more compression(12.5 plus:1) with race fuel only. Then a roller cam, roller rockers, stud girdles, aluminum heads, single plane high rise intake with a race style carb, MSD, headers, dual 3" exhaust, fuel cell or reworked fuel tank, etc, etc.


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A chevy big block motor and tranny would be cheaper to build and you`d have more options for parts. If the car has the wrong engine now, why not build something they actually make parts for that won`t cost you an arm and a leg to get you into the 11s. I think the Olds motor is about the most expensive motor to build into a big cubic inch monster motor.
Which ever combo you go with, if you build an 11 sec motor only car, it won`t be verry streetable, or at least it`s going to be obnoxious.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Here`s the motor you need in the next thread.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/fs-pontiac-421-ho-motor-16766/


----------

